# Wholesale priced Fish?



## Astritos (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi,

Curious to wether there is anywhere you can buy Fish for wholesale prices without needing a Pet Shop Licence?
Thank you,

Dan : victory:


----------



## mike os (Dec 26, 2011)

guess :devil:

if you want a lot then you may be able to do a deal with your local.... like 300 neons, or 100 corys..... kind of thing...:whistling2:


----------



## hemps123 (Nov 13, 2009)

hi dan !!! i guess it depends on what you call wholesale prices ??? im not to shure if im honest but i have found the odd website offering things in bigger numbers for lower prices .ie 100 neons @ 25p each that typ of thing !!


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Have a look at Tropical Fish Finder.co.uk - The ultimate UK fish keeping resource for all types of tropical and marine fish, including fish books, articles, fish shops, fish clubs and more. Can be some good prices on there.

I doubt any wholesaler will sell to the public. Get friendly with your LFS and you may get cheaper fish. For a few regulars, if they were after something expensive/rare we would often offer them stuff for nearly cost.


----------



## Astritos (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi and thanks for your replies.

I mean prices like these on this site:
http://http://www.wholesale-tropical-fish.co.uk/price_list.htm
Thanks again,

Dan : victory:


----------



## hemps123 (Nov 13, 2009)

yep thats one of the sites iv found mate !!tho you'r link dont work for me ??


----------



## mike os (Dec 26, 2011)

my local used to do me at cost... because they knew I could go trade.... i used to sell fish to wholesalers :mrgreen: ...( and their buyer/rep collected)

but for most , well end of the day a shop has overheads & must make a profit to pay bills & wages, holidays etc..


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

You'll be lucky lol.
You could look into importing direct from S E Asia or somewhere like that. I have heard of people doing that before. Although you would need to get quite a lot of fish to make it worth your while. The prices are amazing though, literally pennies for some of the bread and butter fish.


----------



## Astritos (Feb 7, 2009)

It's not working for me either :lol2:
Not sure what iv done wrong.

Dan : victory:


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Try this Wholesale Tropical Fish Prices, Price List Tropical Fish, Wholesalers


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

There are places that do bulk deals (rare aquatics for one) on fish, however you are looking at buying by the 100.

Ade


----------



## mike os (Dec 26, 2011)

importing works when you are looking at 10-12+ boxes, ( under 100kg total weight airfreight is truly horrendous) otherwise the agent, shipping and handling fees make it a no go


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Wholesale prices are not really to discriminate between shops and public buyers, but rather to sell in large bulk, for example the site you quote is a minimum buy of £75, say you wanted neons at 25p each you'd need to sign up to 300 fish, which you'd then have to do something with! 
I buy wholesale regularly for an ebay business (products, not live animals) and only occasionally have I been asked for a business name at which point I just give my ebay shop name.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

need a license to run a pet shop... silly...

here in the states you merely need a tax I.D. number... just go downtown and get a business license for $50 bucks and viola!... you're in business with a tax exempt number and anyone will sell to you wholesale...


i bet you need a license to run a bait shop there...:lol2:


----------

